# Thinking Of Starting A Blog



## Majorix (Sep 1, 2012)

I am a Computer Science & Engineering student at a local Institute of Technology.

Some of my friends have blogs related to computers and technology. One talks about Android devices, one talks about C Programming, and one talks about devices like Raspberry Pi.

I too want to start a blog, not because it seems like a "trend" right now, but because I have been wanting to do this for a few years.

Three questions arise:

1. The most important one is this: What should I talk about? I am interested in UNIX-based/UNIX-like systems, and more so than anybody at the school, and in the community I am a part of. I am also the only one around who admires the Ruby Programming Language. The blog would mostly be about these, but seriously what can I write?

2. Write in English or in mother-tongue? I mean I am fluent in English but I am not sure if ignoring people from my own country would be a wise choice.

3. Where to find a blog host? I have never done this before, nor have I seen it done.



If someone can answer these questions, I would be glad


----------



## NewGuy (Sep 1, 2012)

1. If you have to ask us what to write about then may I respectfully suggest you do not start a blog. People usually start a blog because they have a passion for a topic and want to share it with the world. You seem to want to start a blog because other people are writing blogs. I would suggest you wait until you have something to share and then begin writing.

2. English will probably get you a wider audience. your native tongue will probably appeal to people you know. So the question you need to answer is: do you want global appeal or do you want to reach out to people in your community?

3. Wordpress or Blogspot are probably good places to start.


----------



## Majorix (Sep 1, 2012)

NewGuy said:
			
		

> 1. If you have to ask us what to write about then may I respectfully suggest you do not start a blog. People usually start a blog because they have a passion for a topic and want to share it with the world. You seem to want to start a blog because other people are writing blogs. I would suggest you wait until you have something to share and then begin writing.



I created this thread with the idea of people giving me general guidelines on what to write, since people here are interested in UNIX and programming too. I am not asking anyone to write the blog for me. That pleasure is mine  I will think through all of this over the night.


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 3, 2012)

Ruby is ok. But the Shell and Perl are also good unix topics. Can't forget lisp and smalltalk. Blogs are fun. You have to have something to say. Web communities are another beast =)


----------



## roddierod (Sep 3, 2012)

Write you own blog software in Ruby and host it yourself...and blog about what you learned in doing so...


----------



## atmosx (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd say, use octopress and host it on Github for free since you're in Ruby, etc. I'm a blogger and the one thing I like about my blog is that I write everything I want. It's what I like best, although if you are willing to get revenue from a blog, you should (imho) try to make it very specific, to attract related traffic, but if not... imho a blog is something personal, it shouldn't matter what others think of it, if you like it. I like to write about politics, tech, travels and social subjects.

Good luck


----------



## Majorix (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the ideas.

I think I got the answers to the questions in the original post. I will write in Turkish, use WordPress, and blog about Ruby and FreeBSD.

However I am not sure how to add plugins to my WordPress blog. I have looked around, and it seems like I need an FTP server, which means I will have to find a host. Is there not an easier way, without finding a host, and not paying at all (for now at least)?


----------



## atmosx (Sep 11, 2012)

Why not go self-hosted on wordpress? You'll lose some flexibility but, I'd say start there and once/if your needs grow over time you can always switch later.


----------



## Majorix (Sep 11, 2012)

I found a free host that supports WordPress. I am now busy creating a (hopefully promising) blog


----------



## shitson (Sep 12, 2012)

I host my own Wordpress blog and just rant about anything. 

http://technicalthug.com/blog/ :stud


----------

